# D Day 6th June 1944



## Tez3 (Jun 6, 2012)

WE WILL REMEMBER THEM.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 6, 2012)

"This I may say, however. Complete unity prevails throughout the Allied Armies. There is a brotherhood in arms between us and our friends of the United States.", words spoken by Churchill as he addressed the House this day in 1944.  

Something that we should be sure to recall as we ride the difficult economic and political times in which we find ourselves.

I salute the memory of all those men of our allied forces that gave of their blood so that we might not suffer the yolk of Fascism.


----------



## aedrasteia (Jun 6, 2012)

the Boys of Pointe du Hoc

And behind me is a memorial that symbolizes the Ranger daggers that were thrust into the top of these cliffs. And before me are the men who put them there. 

These are the boys of Pointe du Hoc.  These are the men who took the cliffs. 

These are the champions who helped free a continent. And these are the heroes who helped end a war. Gentlemen, I look at you and I think of the words of Stephen Spender's poem. You are men who in your "lives fought for life and left the vivid air signed with your honor."​
I think I know what you may be thinking right now -- thinking "we were just part of a bigger effort; everyone was brave that day." Well everyone was. 

Do you remember the story of Bill Millin of the 51st Highlanders?  Forty years ago today, British troops were pinned down near a bridge, waiting desperately for help. Suddenly, they heard the sound of bagpipes, and some thought they were dreaming. Well, they weren't. They looked up and saw Bill Millin with his bagpipes, leading the reinforcements and ignoring the smack of the bullets into the ground around him.​
Lord Lovat was with him -- Lord Lovat of Scotland, who calmly announced when he got to the bridge, "Sorry, I'm a few minutes late," as if he'd been delayed by a traffic jam, when in truth he'd just come from the bloody fighting on Sword Beach, which he and his men had just taken.​
There was the impossible valor of the Poles, who threw themselves between the enemy and the rest of Europe as the invasion took hold; and the unsurpassed courage of the Canadians who had already seen the horrors of war on this coast. They knew what awaited them there, but they would not be deterred. And once they hit Juno Beach, they never looked back.​
All of these men were part of a roll call of honor with names that spoke of a pride as bright as the colors they bore; The Royal Winnipeg Rifles, Poland's 24th Lancers, the Royal Scots' Fusiliers, the Screaming Eagles, the Yeomen of England's armored divisions, the forces of Free France, the Coast Guard's "Matchbox Fleet," and you, the American Rangers.

"lives fought for life and left the vivid air signed with your honor."  


full text and video here: http://www.americanrhetoric.com/speeches/ronaldreaganddayaddress.html

written by Peggy Noonan, delivered by Ronald Reagan


​


----------

